# NBA Finals Game 5: Heat @ Spurs (6/16 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Sunday, June 16, 2013 | 8:00 pm | TV: ABC*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## UD40

Let's make 'em cry!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

gonna need the same type of effort again.


----------



## Wade County

God a win here would be huge. 2 chances to lock it up in Miami. Gotta get this win.

Will be extremely tough to take it though. Expecting a strong Spurs performance, but we need to play with that same level of desperation as game 4. Activity, hustle, smart basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Wade County

Definitely time to burn the boats.

Nervous man. Still a day away and i'm nervous.

2 wins from the 'chip. ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Much easier wait after a Heat win


----------



## Jace

The 3-1 wait would've destroyed my psyche.

Big game. Hopefully we harken back to 2011 and remember Dallas' momentum after winning G5 going into Miami. In our 3 previous Finals appearances, we've never won 2 road games. Let's do it and end this series like champs without facing elimination.

No idea exactly how many shots outside of the paint LeWade hit in G4, but I'd guess it were somewhere around 10, at least. Could just as easily be 2 Sunday, so hopefully they don't fall in love with it and continue hoisting jumpers if they're not falling. Will be easy to fold when the storm gets rough, looking to the two games in Miami. Don't like that the current conventional wisdom is that SA's back is against the wall. They win and they're one win away. We need to keep that in mind.

Need 48 minutes of maximum effort and focus. :spo:


----------



## 77AJ

Good luck to you guys. This is a must win game IMO for the Spurs if they want to win the title. I don't see how they can lose, and expect to win the next two in Miami.


----------



## Drizzy

Can't overstate how pivotal this game appears to be.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dee-Zy

WE NEED 100% PURITY FROM EVERY PLAYERS!!!!


----------



## Jace

Wade says knee feels better this series than last.


----------



## UD40

Bron said they have the same mindset going into gm 5 as they did with gm 4. I like it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Drizzy

I would feel like an asshole if I'm in a shitty mood on Fathers' Day.

Another reason for the Heat to win.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Im interested how Wade is coming out tomorrow. His play was a marvel to watch...brought me back to the 2006 season when he was all over the place.


----------



## Drizzy

I'd be surprised if one game made the Spurs suddenly guard that midrange J super tightly. At least early on, Wade will probably get a chance to prove he can continue to hit that J and attack the rim for more than one game.


----------



## BlackNRed

2 more wins to be 3 time champions since 88. Lets do it!


----------



## Jace

Last road game of the year. Respect it. SA will bring their best.



doctordrizzay said:


> Im interested how Wade is coming out tomorrow. His play was a marvel to watch...brought me back to the 200*9* season when he was all over the place.


Fixed for recency.


----------



## Drizzy

I expect to see the Spurs that I saw in game 3. 

Maybe not quite THAT shooting %, but that level of play and determination.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just now reading Tony Parker saying that his hamstring could rip at any moment. First of all, it would suck if it did, but this should be more incentive for the Heat to continue blitzing those pick and rolls and forcing him to work very hard to get around the D and into the paint.


----------



## UD40

Game day.

Let's do this!!!


----------



## Luke

Can't wait. Despite the blowouts it's been a pretty entertaining finals.

I do hope San Antonio wins tonight though, I don't have a real horse in this race except for wanting it to go to seven


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dee-Zy

BURN THE ****ING BOATS!!!!!!


----------



## Smithian




----------



## doctordrizzay

Someone should photoshop the Heat faces in that and have Spo driving


----------



## doctordrizzay

I feel like one of the big three is going to have one of their best games ever. Whether it Wade, Bosh, or James.


----------



## Drizzy

LET'S GET IT!! BACK2BACK!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

Starting to get sweaty palms.


----------



## Wade County

Jace said:


> Last road game of the year. Respect it. SA will bring their best.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed for recency.


Was watching 2009-2010 highlights of Wade last night...forgot how nuts he was. There are some moves he is pulling there that we would lose our shit over if he did now.

His J was money too. How did it get worse?


----------



## UD40

21 minutes.


LETS GO HEAT! LETS GO HEAT! LETS GO HEAT! LETS GO HEAT!


----------



## Drizzy

12 MINUTES.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

Spurs starting Manu. Interesting counter.

May play into our hands, but Splitter has been ineffective, so not surprising they went small.


----------



## Wade County

Gotta keep Manu from getting hot. Have a feeling he is due.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They better take a look at that Manu shot.


----------



## Smithian

If Leonard got in foul trouble I would be so, so happy.


----------



## Wade County

So that 3 stands?


----------



## Wade County

Sigh, Lebron...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> So that 3 stands?


They cant check it until the next timeout.


----------



## Wade County

Shit start


----------



## Wade County

LBJ boom


----------



## Wade County

FOH Kawhi


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice eurostep by wade


----------



## Wade County

Come on Mike


----------



## Wade County

Rio/.....


----------



## Wade County

DWade eyrosteppin


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Manu is hot to start

Wade2Bosh

sick pass


----------



## Wade County

Knew Manu was due...


----------



## Wade County

Nice finish CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 13s
> They're reviewing the Ginobili 3


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They changed the Manu 3 to a 2.


----------



## Wade County

Sticking with them, despite their continued hot shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, sick D by Wade and then an aggressive drive to get free throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333

nice save by Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Wade overhandled there...


----------



## Wade County

LeTrey


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not a good shot by Lebron. Way too quick and off balance. With Diaw on him, he needs to take his time and either drive or dribble into a closer J.


----------



## Wade County

Bad minutes there


----------



## doctordrizzay

We need this win!


----------



## Wade County

They're 8-14, we're 5-13. Gotta make some shots and stops.


----------



## Wade County

Drive Lebron...


----------



## Wade County

Way too many midrange Js so far


----------



## Wade County

FML


----------



## Wade County

Down 10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Started off aggressive, now settling.


----------



## Wade County

Terrible 1st quarter.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Game over, I can tell already we arn't winning this game. Oh well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A play where Lebron is not involved on offense, when he's in with Ray, Mario, UD and Shane, is never a good idea. Especially when we're already struggling on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

32-19 after 1

Spurs end the quarter on a 15-2 run. Heat just started settling and lost control of the game.


----------



## Wade County

**** sake


----------



## doctordrizzay

Down 13 after 1 quarter. 

Good luck Miami!...this isn't the Finals or anything...idiots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade County

****ing Rio


----------



## Wade County

Both Rio and Cole suck ass tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another awful possession. Wow.


----------



## Wade County

FOH WARIO


----------



## Wade County

What are we doing man...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

"Great start to game 5"

What ****ing game are you watching, Mike Breen?


----------



## Wade County

We need somebody to get going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spurs shooting 64%

Heat shooting 27%


----------



## Wade County

We are 7-26 from the field. 26%.

What in the world.


----------



## Wade County

Gonna be another of those nights gents. Danny Green 3pt train about to take off.


----------



## Wade County

We can't buy a bucket


----------



## Wade County

**** off Danny Green. Just **** off.


----------



## Wade County

Spurs at 66%. Incapable of missing, and we're incapable of hitting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its just insane how amazing Danny Green has shot this series. 21-31 from 3. Open or not, that is crazy.


----------



## LA68

How could the Heat leave HIM open ?? After he just hit a threee !!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LA68 said:


> How could the Heat leave HIM open ?? After he just hit a threee !!


Looked Like Mario was on him there. You just saw a small reason why he frustrates the hell out of the coaching staff, his teammates, and Heat fans.


----------



## LA68

Wade2Bosh said:


> Its just insane how amazing Danny Green has shot this series. 21-31 from 3. Open or not, that is crazy.


Once again, don't mean to be repetitive but, Miller was hot two games ago and never saw the fourth quarter. 

Started last game, never got the ball. 

Spurs go out of their way to get Green the ball.

Sometimes you have to ride the hot hand. Pop sure does !


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Holy shit.


----------



## LA68

Wade2Bosh said:


> Looked Like Mario was on him there. You just saw a small reason why he frustrates the hell out of the coaching staff, his teammates, and Heat fans.


That's why you have Cole !

You can't always fall in love with players. You have to use who gets the job done.


----------



## Wade County

Seriously guys...Danny Green? OK why not


----------



## Wade County

68% so far this game. What in the ****?


----------



## Wade County

Finally some momentum


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Down to 11. Get this under 10 by the half and i'll consider it a win for the Heat.

More than enough time left in this half for this game to shift either way.


----------



## Marcus13

Danny Green might be the Finals MVP so far


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## LA68

Why is LeBron working on his post game in that commercial ?? He never uses it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Marcus13 said:


> Danny Green might be the Finals MVP so far


I'd say so.


----------



## Wade County

LBJ with just 9 pts and 1 assist so far. No rebounds.

Need more than that man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 3333 and1!


----------



## Marcus13

Wade2Bosh said:


> Ray 3333 and1!


Huuge shot!

Wade needs to stop playin so damn scary


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tough shot by Lebron goes in


----------



## Marcus13

That was as straight up as can be smh


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County

Need a 4th scorer to show up. Big 3 are scoring, noone else is.


----------



## LA68

Notice how when LeBron gets aggressive, the game slows down and the Heat start catching up ??


----------



## Jace

Got in my car in time to hear a few 3s go down on us before our run back.

Awful shot Ray.


----------



## Marcus13

Worst officiating in pro sports. Hands down 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh

5pt swing right here


----------



## LA68

Is Manu going to pay the $5,000 ?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade County

FML


----------



## Jace

How has this crew been? Worst reaction I've had to a lineup all postseason. Three of our major nemeses.

Battithray.


----------



## Wade County

Has Shane found his stroke?


----------



## Jace

Wade with the answer drop.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Has Shane found his stroke?


Let's hope.

Awful use of our last possession there.


----------



## LA68

Maybe that bad call on Battier fired him up to make some shots ??


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This run back into the game has been all on Wade. He started attacking, getting layups and easy tip ins for Bosh, then Lebron followed and started doing the same.


Hopefully they dont take a whole quarter to figure out they have to attack again.


----------



## doctordrizzay

HOW THE **** DO WE LET TP DO THAT?


----------



## LA68

Come out of a time out to play that terrible defense ??


----------



## Wade County

What the ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How did Cole get 0 help there? Inexcusable.

61-52 at the half

Again, cannot get away from attacking in the 2nd half. Cant settle for jumpers.


----------



## PoetLaureate

We should be down more than 9, good lord what an awful defensive half


----------



## Jace

Way to abandon Cole on that Parker drive. Was tough with all the shooters out there, but it looked like Wade could've come over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont get why they didnt double Tony on that inbounds.


----------



## Ben

Could be so much worse.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## doctordrizzay

LA68 said:


> Maybe that bad call on Battier fired him up to make some shots ??





LA68 said:


> Come out of a time out to play that terrible defense ??


You must be bored with Lakers not winning a playoff game this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

doctordrizzay said:


> You must be bored with Lakers not winning a playoff game this year.


LA68 hasnt trolled in the slightest.


----------



## Wade County

We said we'd take anything under 10 to end the half.

Just gotta play some defense. 61% shooting in the 1st half aint gonna cut it. Lucky it's only 9.


----------



## UD40

Frustrating first half.

Way Bron wasn't on Parker to close the half is beyond me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We've seen this type of 1st half before. Where it looks like we shouldnt be close judging by the numbers. Gotten blown out in the 2nd half of those games. So we gotta tighten the defensive rotations and continue to attack on offense.

If i'm Spo, if we take back to back jumpers with no ball movement, i'll immediately call a timeout on the next possession. Cant have what happened in the 1st quarter, happen again.


----------



## Wade County

Gonna have to play a good 3rd to get this down to 3-4 to have a proper shot.


----------



## tone wone

Gonna need a near perfect half offensively to win this. SA is in such a groove offensively and have found a way all series to get to the line to break any MIA momentum.....can't bank on them just going cold at this point.

Just gotta keep scoring.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333

Edit- called it a 2, but they'll review it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 333


----------



## Jace

Thrio.


----------



## LA68

There is a great series going on with two great teams. Why change the subject to anything else ??


----------



## Jace

doctordrizzay said:


> You must be bored with Lakers not winning a playoff game this year.


? I like having him around. Hasn't said anything ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This dude aint even touching the rim on 3's. Smh.


----------



## Marcus13

We can't win with Wade playing like this. Jus cant happen 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace

Green broke Ray's record in two less games. Great shooting, but we've sure helped him a ton.


----------



## Wade County

Danny Green huh


----------



## Wade County

Shame, we were getting close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Marcus13 said:


> We can't win with Wade playing like this. Jus cant happen


This Wade? Other than that last play, he's been our best player tonight. 14 points 7 assists and playing aggressive.


But yes, this last play looked like a turnover was gonna happen from the get go.


----------



## LA68

Search guys like Scott Wedman, Vernon Maxwell, even Daniel Gibson. Some guys just get so hot for a series out of nowhere. 

And its hard to defend because you have to watch the other stars too.


----------



## Jace

Refs rule it a Le3.


----------



## UD40

HOW is Green THAT wide open!?!?!?!


----------



## Wade County

I just dont get why guys go lights out on us. Danny Green is a good shooter, but come on man, he just broke the Finals record...I mean...COME ON


----------



## Jace

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE open.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I don't want to heat a goddamn thing about us not defending Danny Green well. Yeah maybe we aren't, but he is shooting SEVENTY PERCENT. Even for a completely unguarded guy that is insane.


----------



## Jace

LeBron where's the help?


----------



## Wade County

Need more guys. The defense is so bad tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice cut by Wade


----------



## UD40

Can't catch a break on defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333

What a roll


----------



## Jace

Turnaround fadeaway hook for Leonard.


----------



## UD40

No one looked to close out on Leonard. Pathetic.


----------



## Jace

Dumb 3 Rio.


----------



## Wade County

These shots...they dont miss


----------



## UD40

Wario...get the hell out of the arena.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bad shot by Mario


----------



## UD40

Wow.


----------



## Jace

Wade you gotta finish that or pass to LeBron.


----------



## Wade County

Wade...you gotta be shitting me


----------



## Jace

Like that J from Wade.


----------



## UD40

What a damn joke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMFG


----------



## Jace

LeBron has let Green stop 3 of his fastbreaks this series.


----------



## Wade County

Wade J


----------



## LA68

LeBron is 260 lbs, take it strong !!


----------



## UD40

Bench chalmers.


----------



## Jace

This half alone I've seen us miss a ton of good looks.

BENCH WARIO.


----------



## Wade County

Thats 4 pts we;ve let on the rim on fastbreaks


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jesus Christ. No foul there?


----------



## Jace

Mixture of stupidity and missed easy looks keeping us from tying this game.


----------



## Wade County

WARIO WHAT THE ****


----------



## doctordrizzay

Why do the Refs hate Lebron?


----------



## Wade County

should be a 2pt game. Wade and Bron missing regulation layups. Unbelievable.


----------



## UD40

doctordrizzay said:


> Why do the Refs hate Lebron?


...really?


----------



## Wade County

6pts aint much guys. We're in this. Need to fight.


----------



## Jace

:laugh:

I have the feed paused on the play where LeBron is going up in transition. Green's hands are all over him. Then Diaw gets a soft call on the other end.

LeBron missed an easy look after that though. Gotta focus better.


----------



## Wade County

How did LBJ miss that man...


----------



## Jace

Chalmers still in?


----------



## Wade County

BENCH MARIO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice hook by bosh


----------



## Wade County

Wade J baby


----------



## UD40

Hey guys, here's a WILD thought; we've cut their lead soooooo can we keep up some good play? MAYBE?


----------



## Jace

Great shot Bosh.


----------



## LA68

If Bosh would master that hook, this series would be over.

Wade is quietly hitting shots and keeping them in it.


----------



## Wade County

Nice CB


----------



## doctordrizzay

4 point game


----------



## Wade County

Good answer. Gotta get some stops and buckets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Chalmers still in?





Wade County said:


> BENCH MARIO!


Might be because of how bad Cole looked in the 1st half. Parker was abusing him.


----------



## PoetLaureate

4 point game despite that avalanche of bullshit


----------



## Wade County

Go with Wade on Parker, Ray on Green, Bron on Leonard...

or Bron on Parker, Wade on Leonard. Just not Wade on Green. That's bad.


----------



## LA68

This is the finals. Doesn't have to be pretty. Just win the game however you can


----------



## Jace

Foul's gotta be on the ground.


----------



## Wade County

Despite all the head**** of this game. 4 points.


----------



## UD40

C'mon...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade with the J and a foul on Manu.


----------



## UD40

Danny Green...


----------



## Wade County

Bucket and the foul!


----------



## LA68

Unconscious


----------



## Wade County

Danng Green god mode huh


----------



## UD40

And here we. Miami Heat basketball.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Oh god, cut it to one, Danny Green bullshit, then COLLAPSE


----------



## Wade County

Think we just ****ed it there


----------



## Wade County

Danny Green is ****ing with me, right?


----------



## Jace

And...letting go, again. The Miami Heat Rollercoaster. Ride if you hate your follicle pigment.



LA68 said:


> If Bosh would master that hook, this series league would be over.
> 
> Wade is quietly hitting shots and keeping them in it.


Been so frustrating watching him go in miss so many of those, and occassionally look great hitting it. He often gets good looks there when we're looking for it, so it would be great if he could it hit it like a good offensive "traditional" C.


----------



## Wade County

Soft as butter call for Manu


----------



## PoetLaureate

yup, collapse in progress


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat have gone stupid.


----------



## UD40

This is so annoying.


----------



## Wade County

Spurs refuse to miss


----------



## Jace

Bosh what the hell, man. Grab the ball.


----------



## Wade County

Back to 9. Retards.


----------



## UD40

Pathetic.


----------



## Wade County

Jesus H Christ.


----------



## Jace

WE'VE MADE IT! FULL-RETARD!


----------



## Wade County

For ****s sake. Miami Heat. The ultimate tease.


----------



## Wade County

Get Norris the **** out


----------



## LA68

You watch Green, Manu gets going. You watch Manu, Splitter gets open..


----------



## Jace

Didn't I call this after the last game? Wilbon on stage talking about how Ginobili is done and Pop shouldn't play him anymore. His dumbass wasn't alone there. People let their perceptions swing so wildly between games.

Refuse to score huh?


----------



## Wade County

Bron should be doing that every possession Diaw is on him


----------



## UD40

3-2, fellas.

Back to the wall now.


----------



## Marcus13

LA68 said:


> You watch Green, Manu gets going. You watch Manu, Splitter gets open..


I remember when people used to say things like that about us lol


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County

FTs LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Collapse complete

87-75 after 1

From down 1 to down 12.


----------



## Jace

Horrible. Need to start the 4th with a big run or best we can hope for is 7.


----------



## Wade County

FML


----------



## PoetLaureate

I knew that ****ing shit would happen. All you need is one idiotic prayer from three and the floodgates open.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah Manu looks like he's retiring. Dickheads.

We screwed it.


----------



## UD40

Your time, King.


----------



## PoetLaureate

We're either going to get completely blown out or we will come tantalizingly close in the 4th only to **** it up again. Either way its going to be infuriating.


----------



## Jace

Refuse to finish easy looks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Game 3 Lebron again. Refusing to drive.


----------



## Jace

Bad take LeBron.

And a foul. Lord.


----------



## UD40

It's been quite a long time since I've been this angry over a basketball game.

Good job, Miami. Good freaking job.


----------



## Wade County

I want to punch things


----------



## Wade2Bosh

It was right there. Fought all the way back to get to just down 1. And they just let it get away in a matter of a couple of minutes.


----------



## Jace

TO? For what? To put in the Juwan crew?

Anyone surprised Ginobili is playing like this after everyone heaped dirt on him? Anyone surprised Pop started him? Anyone surprised he's looking like a genius? Yay.


----------



## Wade County

3-2 it is. We did this to ourselves almost as much as Spurs kileld us.


----------



## Marcus13

Disappointing to say the least. Not feelin at all confident about winning two in a row now. Definitely can't count us out tho


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace

Cole is -17 in 5 minutes of play.


----------



## Wade County

We have 19pts from those not named Lebron, Dwyane and Bosh.


----------



## Wade County

I dont get the move away from Birdman really either.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Manu is hitting some ridiculous shots right now. Then again, that's kinda his whole game.


----------



## UD40

Pack the bags, hop on the plane and get the hell out of the arena you schmucks.


----------



## Wade County

LOL I give up.


----------



## Wade County

How we gonna respond? By sucking.


----------



## Wade County

**** we suck ass


----------



## UD40

No pride whatsoever. Zero. Jokes. ABSOLUTE CLOWNS!


----------



## Wade County

7-0 run. Game.

Maybe even series.

****ing idiots man.


----------



## Jace

At least I won't be able to blame this notoriously horrendous ref crew on this loss.

LeBron has looked uncharacteristically awful for too many stretches of this series. I'm shaken by it.


----------



## PoetLaureate

This team is so afraid to take an offensive foul, someone needs to go up there and just dunk on someone even if they get called for it. They are finishing so soft inside.


----------



## Wade County

7-20 Lebron. Again.


----------



## Wade County

38% shooting for the game.


----------



## Jace

This was so obvious. Hopefully so many people call this series after this game that it revs us up enough to finally stop being softies and win two in a row.


----------



## Wade County

This team drives me insane


----------



## UD40

Everything we did right last game--with the exception of #3--was totally thrown in the shitter.


----------



## Jace

Nice replay of LeBron getting hit on the arm while shooting with no call.


----------



## PoetLaureate

The Heat absolutely LOSE THEIR MINDS when a team hits a ton of threes against them, it's a pattern with this team since forever.


----------



## Wade County

Rio get out of my sight


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lol this plays well for 1 game then completely stops doing what was working the next game.


----------



## Jace

Wade...



Wade County said:


> I dont get the move away from Birdman really either.


UD minus-20 in his 9 minutes.


----------



## Jace

Thray +1


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, 1st good offensive play in forever.


----------



## Wade County

If we cant win back to back games, we dont win the chip. Simple as that.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Allen and Miller can pull miracle shots out their ass but SAS is not missing tonight


----------



## Jace

Green with the floater roll. Not our night, again, apparently.

Can we hold them under 60% for the game? For pride?


----------



## Wade County

Danny Green is trolling


----------



## doctordrizzay

13 point lead now...


----------



## Wade County

Thray junktime


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lead down to 13. Good to see them put consecutive good offensive plays in a row.


----------



## Wade County

Big man move by CB


----------



## doctordrizzay

To bad the spurs arnt the Cavs lol


----------



## Wade County

Udonis is -20 in 9 minutes. Cole -17 in 5.

How does that happen?


----------



## Jace

> @*tomhaberstroh*  4m LeBron went thru 24 straight games in Feb-Mar without missing 13+ shots in a game. He has done it twice in last 3 games.


He's had a rough go of it.


----------



## Wade County

Rio was 2-10 tonight also. Pathetic.


----------



## Jace

Got lucky there. LeBron lost Parker around the screen.


----------



## Jace

NO MIKE!


----------



## Wade County

WHAT


----------



## Jace

Huge sequence. 4-point swing.


----------



## Wade County

THAT IS A ****ING JOKE!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They hit so many bullshit shots.


----------



## Wade County

What did Mike do!?


----------



## UD40

So pissed off right now.

These guys don't want it.

Raise the banner tonight, please. End this.


----------



## Jace

WADE WTF


----------



## Wade County

Bahah Wade what the hell


----------



## doctordrizzay

Can you believe that ****ing call...totally ruined our comeback LMFAO...


----------



## Jace

Wow, late call. This is brutal. Keep threatening then falling off.


----------



## Jace

What is that defense?


----------



## Wade County

So angry right now


----------



## UD40

I don't even want Tuesday nigh to roll around.

It can take it's time.


----------



## Wade County

LBJ has gone full retard again


----------



## Jace

Wade...you go to where the ball is passed to.

Gotta burn the boats again. :nonono:


----------



## Wade County

Parker's hamstring looks fine to me


----------



## Drizzy

Sigh.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay

I just want to get Tuesday over with. 

The team hit it's peak during the winning streak.

We will win game 6 but game 7 is a toss up.


----------



## Drizzy

I don't know what to say. How do we play this badly?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Lucky there. Horrible pass by Wade to Bosh. Forcing bullshit there.


----------



## Wade County

I feel so deflated.


----------



## Jace

Miller on Parker keeps going as expected. You know it's game when the fans are barely excited when their team scores anymore.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron lives. Finally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray is on fire. All to waste though.


----------



## Jace

Wow. Good thing Ray missed that wild layup.


----------



## Wade County

Thray


----------



## Wade County

Finally some defense


----------



## doctordrizzay

Keep feeding ray?


----------



## Jace

Of course that 3 goes in. LeBron was moving though. ****.


----------



## Wade County

Bahahahahaha


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMFG

Even when they give us the slightest of hope, they follow it up with an even more frustrating play.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Offensive foul? really.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron what the ****


----------



## Jace

Need to keep Ray this hot for G6.


----------



## Wade County

Ray had the step though. He didnt need to do it.


----------



## Wade County

So that's now 5pts we've left hanging. 2 from the Wade floater that Miller gotr an offensive, 3 from that three LBJ got the offensive, not to mention Wade and Bron missing ****ing layups...


----------



## Ben

That was retarded Bron


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Jace

I guess the bright side is we were pretty brutal to ourselves this game, and had to withstand some pretty extreme offensive performances. Need a no mistake game in G6.


----------



## doctordrizzay

9 point game 2 min left


----------



## Wade County

Ray is excellent right now


----------



## Wade County

Bucket here and it gets interesting


----------



## UD40

This team is so annoying to watch.

So annoying.


----------



## Wade County

Damn Wade that would've been sick


----------



## Jace

Oh Wade that would've been nasty.

Good point WC. Five points lost on illegal screens, one of which had no affect on the play.

Damn, Wade. Wish they called now foul. Bosh had the putback.


----------



## Wade County

Game


----------



## doctordrizzay

Haha Lebron


----------



## Jace

LeBron trying to walk it up.

Green 3. So predictable.

Need MVP LeBron back. This is depressing.


----------



## UD40

I want to destroy them Tuesday.

For real. Ruin them

For the sake of everything good in life, DESTROY THEM ON TUESDAY!!!!


----------



## Wade County

LOL Danny Green. No call for Bron, Green 3. That's the series.


----------



## Wade County

Miller and Shane may need to swap roles on Game 6.


----------



## Wade County

Spurs shot 60%. Can't win playing piss poor defense like this.


----------



## Jace

Spurs Big 3 (Green, Parker, Ginobili) each with 24+ tonight. Shlub Tim Duncan chipping in the best he can with 17 and 12.

Tough to beat that, but we could've without dumbassity and missed easy looks.


----------



## Jace

START JAMES JONES


----------



## Smithian

http://cjzero.com/gifs/SpoOpenMouthStareFinals.gif

:yep:

(Must watch)


----------



## UD40

Running sets with under 30 seconds left?

lol.


----------



## Wade County

Do or die. Win game 6 or lose another championship.

Your call, guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

114 points on 60% shooting.

Not winning if that happens. 

Gotta go home and hope their role players miss some of these bullshit shots.

Need 2 home wins to win a title. Been here before.


----------



## Jace

Well, this sucks.


----------



## doctordrizzay

This is hilarious because its exactly what Mavs did


----------



## Wade County

Feels like 2011. I don't even feel confident about game 6 in our house.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Their starters shot 39-61 (64%).


----------



## doctordrizzay

Other Heat forums going ape shit about the refs. And it's true, we haven't gotta any legit foul calls at the rim all playoffs


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Feels like 2011. I don't even feel confident about game 6 in our house.


With a team that shoots as well as the Spurs, and has a guy having the best 3pt shooting series of all time, I dont feel confident either :no:

Heat havent lost two games in a row since January and the Spurs havent lost back to back games all playoffs. Something's gotta give.


----------



## Jace

We always lose when I work and miss the start of the game. Schedule isn't out for Tuesday yet. I may quit if I'm scheduled at night. BURN THE BOATS.

Miller a combined 0-2 in his two starts. Weird.



Jace said:


> Green with the floater roll. Not our night, again, apparently.
> 
> Can we hold them under 60% for the game? For pride?


:gunner:

Spo should post *60%* on all their lockers before G6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Can't believe Mike was +3 in this game. He was getting worked on D.


----------



## Jace

We've wasted a 5-5 from 3 Miller game, and now a 4-4 for Ray. Better LeBron could've gotten us a win in at least this one, but a lot of guys were awful. Horrible PG play. Was it G1 where Rio went 3-10? That drove me nuts. 2-10 tonight. One of his two was a 3 that bounced in.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Can't believe Mike was +3 in this game. He was getting worked on D.


Ugh. His D was awful. Even against super-tough matchups like Parker and Ginobili it was bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Danny Green is 25-38 from 3 in the series. 


Who the **** could have imagined that? Couldnt do that on rookie mode in a 2k game.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Whatever, just like 2011 gotta win 2 games at home for the title. Maybe they can do it this time.


----------



## Jace

Of course it had to come to this. The media will eat up the 2011 flashback angle. There was a bit more of a snowball feeling in 2011, though. LeBron had the negatively-epic 8-point G4, and things just sort of broke down after that. He had that triple-double in G5, but it felt empty and he still didn't seem himself. 

Wish we didn't wait to win back-to-back until we had to.

_The Miami Heat won 27 games in a row this season, but now they're desperate for just two._ 

^Will be written/said all over the world these next two days (and hopefully more). I'm already tired of it.


----------



## UD40

Jace said:


> Of course it had to come to this. The media will eat up the 2011 flashback angle. Wish we didn't wait to win back-to-back until we had to.
> 
> _The Miami Heat won 27 games in a row this season, but now they're desperate for just two._
> 
> ^Will be written/said all over the world these next two days (and hopefully more). I'm already tired of it.


Yup, which is why I'm avoiding ESPN or any major media outlet for the next 48 hours.

The posturing they do all season long is spineless.


----------



## Jace

There was a bit more of a snowball feeling in 2011. LeBron had the negatively-epic 8-point G4, and things just sort of broke down after that. He had that triple-double in G5, but it felt empty and he still didn't seem himself. By the time G6 came around the team seemed defeated already.


----------



## Jace

Whoa, Spo coming alive a bit in the PC. "They're just picking our guys one by one to go at mano-a-mano, and that will change." Or something to that effect.

Some gravely-voiced, Hennessy'd-up-sounding old man asked Spo the last question, which was whether or not he'd start Miller again, essentially. "We'll see."

Would seem desperate to switch lineups again, and would remind us even more of 2011, but the 32-19 first quarter doesn't help. Missed the 1st Q though. Weird that he's not getting looks with the starters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Would seem desperate to switch lineups again, and would remind us even more of 2011, but the 32-19 first quarter doesn't help. Missed the 1st Q though. Weird that he's not getting looks with the starters.


The Heat started off attacking much like game 4, but then hit a 3 minute rough patch where they all of a sudden stopped attacking and began settling for J's off the dribble and it all snowballed from there.


I think we're done with Tony Brothers. Seems like we always get blown out with him reffing. He's the opposite of what Danny Crawford is to us.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Whats being said in the PC? by lebron and wade?


----------



## Jace

Oof. LBJ was 2-12 in the 2nd half. Some of the misses were pretty odd.



Wade2Bosh said:


> I think we're done with Tony Brothers. Seems like we always get blown out with him reffing. He's the opposite of what Danny Crawford is to us.


Why I was happy to see him and McCutchen/Malloy on the crew tonight. Get them out of the way for at least one game.

Predicting Joey Crawford and maybe Mauer next game.


----------



## Jace

DD. Not sure if you know, but Heat.com streams a pre and postgame show every game. They show a lot of the podium stuff.


----------



## doctordrizzay

^ i just have no time to watch it


----------



## Wade County

Feel so flat. God dammit.


----------



## Jace

Me too WC, but I was prepared. Had a shitty day all around and had had a bad feeling about this game since we won the last. The past two series have been a macrocosm of our in-game tendencies. Do just enough good stuff, relax (and/or get stupid), repeat.



doctordrizzay said:


> ^ i just have no time to watch it


I forgot it's high-noon on a Monday in the Canada. GET THOSE TPS REPORTS DONE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gonna get the game 6 thread up now. Forget this game :yesyesyes:


----------



## Drizzy

I couldn't even begin to drag my ass to the gym after this.


----------



## Wade County

On the bright side, we should win Game 6 as we play well off a loss.

Don't know what that bodes for in Game 7, but lets get there first.

Can't believe we got to within 1, then shat the bed. That's what hurt the most.


----------



## Wade County

Also, get Bird back in the rotation. 

Bosh was +7 in 38 minutes tonight. Udonis was -20 in 9.


----------



## Marcus13

Really kinda lost as to how Bird has even found himself in the position he has.


----------



## Jace

Yeah it felt fine after the convincing win, but taking him out of the rotation after the impact he had on the season seems to be over-matching. I'd be very ashamed in Spo if he doesn't try going to him as the big off the bench before UD in G6, especially after UD's statistical debacle. The crowd feeds off of him, and the team feeds off of the crowd. Not to mention you know he's got a ton of pent-up energy. He seemed upset after yesterday's practice, saying "Not in the mood to talk today, man," or something like it. Feel like he's a player on this team you HAVE to play at home. People are freaking painting their babies in his likeness before going to games. 

Seriously though, Parker went 10-14, many of which seemed to be drives to the rim with minimal help. CA-CAAAAAW.


----------



## Wade County

Definitely need Bird back, particularly to give that energy and get the crowd going.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Too bad that Ginobili makes his best match for a long time.


----------



## Drizzy

Surprised Bird wasn't in TONIGHT.

You can't go with the exact same gameplan two games in a row against the Spurs. They will adjust.
Not saying it would have changed everything...but we were flat as hell and it would have been worth a shot when down 20+ points (or maybe a little before that).


----------



## Jace

> @*SherwoodStrauss*  2h LeBron and Wade were a combined 8/26 at the rim in Game 5. They got to the basket; They just didn't convert.


Say it with me, y'all...


*GAME.

*The defense was indeed asstrocious, but if we converted a reasonable % of our easy looks, this would've at least gone to OT.


----------



## Jace

wrong thread


----------

